# Whey Protein- ridiculous price increases?



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just went to look at buying some whey isolate of myprotein... over a hundred quid for 5kg. Within the last year or so, looking back at my orders I was paying about 45 quid (during sale/ discount code admittedly). I thought Whey is a waste product from butter and cheese production?

Are there any other suppliers who supply a palatable whey isolate which doesn't cost more than my car to run?

Bulk seem just as bad... Absolute Joke, maybe it's time to just get all protein from food.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

charlysays said:


> Just went to look at buying some whey isolate of myprotein... over a hundred quid for 5kg. Within the last year or so, looking back at my orders I was paying about 45 quid (during sale/ discount code admittedly). I thought Whey is a waste product from butter and cheese production?
> Are there any other suppliers who supply a palatable whey isolate which doesn't cost more than my car to run?
> Bulk seem just as bad... Absolute Joke, maybe it's time to just get all protein from food.


Have given up on both, they are just ripping the p!ss now. Taking their long standing customers for granted now when their whey is the same if not more expensive than premium brands.

Try the reflex code in the following link courtesy of @OptimumPT for 40% off with the added benefit of digestive enzymes, etc.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Link added, lol!








Whey iso suggestions


After sone suggestions, just checked all the usual bulk suppliers whose prices seem to br taking the piss - wanting 20 per kilo, even with discount codes applied! It's actually cheaper to buy ON gold standard Anyone got any better suggestions or recommendations?




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Have given up on both, they are just ripping the p!ss now. Taking their long standing customers for granted now when their whey is the same if not more expensive than premium brands.
> 
> Try the reflex code in the following link courtesy of @OptimumPT for 40% off with the added benefit of digestive enzymes, etc.


Thanks pal, definitely much more affordable.

They're a bit vague on whether some of their wheys are concentrate or isolated. Looks like Mirco Whey is the only isolate?

75 quid for 4.6kg which is reasonable compared to bulk and MP. Maybe I should try concentrate again as I only have one shake per day... I went over to isolate when I was having two a day as something (probably lactose) was messing me up with the concentrate.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Just bought 10Kg of Sports Fuel Anabolic Whey 80% for £52.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

charlysays said:


> Thanks pal,
> definitely much more affordable.
> They're a bit vague on whether some of their wheys are concentrate or isolated. Looks like Mirco Whey is the only isolate?
> 75 quid for 4.6kg which is reasonable compared to bulk and MP.
> Maybe I should try concentrate again as I only have one shake per day... I went over to isolate when I was having two a day as something (probably lactose) was messing me up with the concentrate.


I went for their natural whey which was around 2.2kg for around £32 delivered. It's a mixture of iso and conc from memory. Also has added enzymes. It's light on flavourings but I prefer that having gut issues. It's really light and mixes easily.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fooking hell!!!


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Use code PTPOOLMAN934 works every time for 40% OFF at *Reflex Nutrition* they still seem to be holding prices & they never inflate them like bulk providers, no BS & no bags either


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

How about 4kg of minced beef, delivered for under £35? -


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

charlysays said:


> Thanks pal,
> definitely much more affordable.
> They're a bit vague on whether some of their wheys are concentrate or isolated. Looks like Mirco Whey is the only isolate?
> 75 quid for 4.6kg which is reasonable compared to bulk and MP.
> Maybe I should try concentrate again as I only have one shake per day... I went over to isolate when I was having two a day as something (probably lactose) was messing me up with the concentrate.


Reflex have 100% Whey their Concentrate, Instant Whey Pro (ISO/Con) 3D Whey (blend) Casein, Natural Whey, Micro Whey, ISO Pro 2:1 with carbs etc


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Seppuku71 said:


> Fooking hell!!!
> 
> View attachment 213664


The bulk suppliers are just going to lose a lot of their long term customers who are a bit more long in the tooth and wiser.

Yes, I like the convenience of whey, but before whey we managed to get by with proper food, raw egg whites etc. For the prices of the bulks, I could easily live off steak and salmon for a month.

Not forgetting that all the budget stores now like home bargains, b&m, Aldi etc sell decent powders, protein bars, drinks etc at reasonable prices cheaper than the bulk suppliers.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that 100 with the discount codes or before


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Iv bought this from BandM 1kg for £14. Never use it though


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

roadwarrior said:


> Just bought 10Kg of Sports Fuel Anabolic Whey 80% for £52.


Could you link pls mate? Any promo codes?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Is that 100 with the discount codes or before


 100 with the codes I could find. Rip off


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Supps2go.co.uk 

Guy off here's site 

2.2kg branded tubs £25


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jackoffblades said:


> Iv bought this from BandM 1kg for £14. Never use it though


Not cheap though is it? Equates to £70 per 5kg which is whey (see what I did there) over priced.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

charlysays said:


> 100 with the codes I could find. Rip off


Yeah I do remember them being between £40-50 for 5 kilo couple year back as you said .

pure piss take mate


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

charlysays said:


> Just went to look at buying some whey isolate of myprotein... over a hundred quid for 5kg. Within the last year or so, looking back at my orders I was paying about 45 quid (during sale/ discount code admittedly). I thought Whey is a waste product from butter and cheese production?
> Are there any other suppliers who supply a palatable whey isolate which doesn't cost more than my car to run?
> Bulk seem just as bad... Absolute Joke, maybe it's time to just get all protein from food.


This is why I stick to the good old cnp protein pro mass. £46 for 4.5 kg


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> This is why I stick to the good old cnp protein pro mass. £46 for 4.5 kg


Only 8.5g protein per scoop but decent calories


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Only 8.5g protein per scoop but decent calories


Good point g man. I normally add, banana, milk, peanut butter and few scoops of oats on too. I will look into this on my next order  I don’t measure my protein anyways I’m too busy counting money.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> Good point g man. I normally add, banana, milk, peanut butter and few scoops of oats on too. I will look into this on my next order  I don’t measure my protein anyways I’m too busy counting money.


Per 4 scoops with water is 35g plus milk, PB will make it decent. 
I've used it myself a few times, chocolate malt was very nice


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

gavzilla said:


> This is why I stick to the good old cnp protein pro mass. £46 for 4.5 kg


Haven't seen that in over 20 years. Used to get it from a guy in my gym who had a deal with cnp at the time. Used to come in block shaped tub. Where do you buy it from?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions lads. I got some reflex natural whey chocolate for 52 for 4.6kg posted thanks to the discount code. Apparently it's a concentrate isolate blend , one a day shouldn't set my farts off too badly I hope haha


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

charlysays said:


> Thanks for the suggestions lads. I got some reflex natural whey chocolate for 52 for 4.6kg posted thanks to the discount code. Apparently it's a concentrate isolate blend , one a day shouldn't set my farts off too badly I hope haha


Definitely noticed a big difference using this with my gut rot!


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

I wouldnt be surprised if these companies such as BBW and MP hike their prices in Jan when theres bound to be a New Year rush and then they will start to reduce them later in the year. Some of these powders are getting towards the same price as Optimum Nutrition stuff


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Haven't seen that in over 20 years. Used to get it from a guy in my gym who had a deal with cnp at the time. Used to come in block shaped tub. Where do you buy it from?


Bodybuilder wear house. I’ve used this stuff since early 2000’s when Dorian was sponsored by them in a white tub. I believe it’s changed slightly now


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

What the?! Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> What the?! Anyone know why this is happening?


Inflation.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Jamming said:


> Inflation.


I guess that's part of it for sure but milk certainly hasn't doubled in price so there's some other sillyness going on too.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

charlysays said:


> I guess that's part of it for sure but milk certainly hasn't doubled in price so there's some other sillyness going on too.


Fuel prices are getting ridiculous and will be even worse in the next year or so. All of these will feed into your prices. Problem with milk is that the big supermarkets collude to control the price of milk. Farmers get rinsed in the grand scheme of things... they are probably tied into contracts with regards to pricing.


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

that reflex stuff looks no bad will give it a good next order. i usually buy the protein works. was a long like bulk powders buyer but prices went up too much


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Stop buying it, it's not worth the money at all.

Look at the Reflex natural one for example:










Why would you waste your money on that shite, seriously. 

Do a test, go a month without it, see what difference it actually makes.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bodybuilding warehouse emails me 4 times a day with QUICK 70% OFF


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Fina said:


> Stop buying it, it's not worth the money at all.
> 
> Look at the Reflex natural one for example:
> View attachment 213692
> ...


Appreciate that you have to hit a certain amount of macros to obtain the desired look you are after, but I do think there's a fair amount of truth in what you say especially once you've obtained the desired look. 

Provided you keep a relatively clean diet, train hard and do your cardio thereafter, I'm not convinced that you then need an excessive amount of protein. That said, I still buy a 2kg a month, lol.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Appreciate that you have to hit a certain amount of macros to obtain the desired look you are after, but I do think there's a fair amount of truth in what you say especially once you've obtained the desired look.
> 
> Provided you keep a relatively clean diet, train hard and do your cardio thereafter, I'm not convinced that you then need an excessive amount of protein. That said, I still buy a 2kg a month, lol.


I'm a soy boy (veggie) so I keep fart powders on hand for extra doses of protein, especially if I'm travelling because most restaurant or takeaway meals have pathetic amounts of protein. I have gone without them and tbh I seem to recover from workouts slower so maybe I genuinely do need that extra 20 grams or whatever it is


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

charlysays said:


> I'm a soy boy (veggie) so I keep fart powders on hand for extra doses of protein, especially if I'm travelling because most restaurant or takeaway meals have pathetic amounts of protein. I have gone without them and tbh I seem to recover from workouts slower so maybe I genuinely do need that extra 20 grams or whatever it is


I can understand what you're saying there bud if you're a veggie. Can imagine you might need a bit more help getting minimum levels of protein down.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I honestly don't know why whey is soo expensive at the moment.

The raw material liquid (the whey) is a by-product of cheese making, has the world just stopped making cheese or something?


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

No doubt supply chains have all increased across the board so I can understand some inflationary increases (what is it, currently around 5%?), however apart from domestic bills, has any other products/items seen corresponding increases to whey.

Ripping the p!ss.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tonysco said:


> I honestly don't know why whey is soo expensive at the moment.
> 
> The raw material liquid (the whey) is a by-product of cheese making, has the world just stopped making cheese or something?


Transport costs, packaging costs.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

knuckleheed2 said:


> No doubt supply chains have all increased across the board so I can understand some inflationary increases (what is it, currently around 5%?), however apart from domestic bills, has any other products/items seen corresponding increases to whey.
> 
> Ripping the p!ss.


Inflation is only 5% if you believe the bullshit figures the government.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Just got some Home Bargains protein, not tried it yet, will try some tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

It's all going up in price, even branded. The USN Muscle Fuel (2kg) I buy, got the last four tubs for £20 each, with discounts at H&B. Was normally £30, noted it is now £35 without discount at H&B and £40 from USN. Still got a full tub, but been using discounted ready made Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50%Whey/50% Casein) drinks, low lactose too - 4 for £3.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

any good deals out there?


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

It's Whey expensive nowadays


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've use Mp for about 15 years now, prices are just a joke. I've tried bulk but it didn't taste as nice as Mp.

My last run was from reflex, the stuff is amazing and not to pricey with the discount. I also picked up some vit sups.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

123456qwerty said:


> any good deals out there?


Read page 1 for the reflex 40% off code.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Read page 1 for the reflex 40% off code.


Can still buy it cheaper from other sites even with the 40% off


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Can still buy it cheaper from other sites even with the 40% off


What and where are you buying from bud?

I get their natural whey 2.27kg (90 servings) delivered for £32. It has digestive enzymes and probiotics added and has pretty much resolved the gut rot I've had with other forms of whey other the years.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Can still buy it cheaper from other sites even with the 40% off


What and where we talking ?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jamming said:


> Inflation is only 5% if you believe the bullshit figures the government.


“Official” inflation figures are bs.

1st they don’t include housing, fuel, energy. Most households 3 biggest costs.

2nd they are based on what people actually buy so for example if bananas go up 50% and apples go up 0% and so everyone starts buying apples instead of bananas inflation is 0%.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Per4m whey. Best tasting protein I’ve tried and about £35 for a 2.2kg tub, not dirt cheap like a few years back but been all ive used for 2 years now


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Towel said:


> Per4m whey. Best tasting protein I’ve tried and about £35 for a 2.2kg tub, not dirt cheap like a few years back but been all ive used for 2 years now


Which site is that from?

Looked at per4m other day as heard it tastes great.

£38 I seen but only looked at one site.

I've just bought some more applied nutrition today

Chaos crew supposedly nice tasting also


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Looking around the £42 mark now for Per4m which is still not too bad considering the quality and taste of it, The bulk firms can pee off now shite and too expensive


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Towel said:


> Per4m whey. Best tasting protein I’ve tried and about £35 for a 2.2kg tub, not dirt cheap like a few years back but been all ive used for 2 years now


Which site


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Supps2go.co.uk has good prices for stuff. 

Stock isn't always great though


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Is the perform whey a mix of wheys? They have it in my gym decent price but iirc it was a blend of concentrate and something else


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> Is the perform whey a mix of wheys? They have it in my gym decent price but iirc it was a blend of concentrate and something else


no mate no blend or mix nothing special just epic flavours


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Which site


I use this place as @jeffj has a discount code as I think he’s sponsored by them.

Works out £38 with his code, not the cheapest probably but I’d happily pay more just for a decent flavoured protein considering I have a shake daily 









Per4m







www.smartsupps.co.uk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Robbie1981 said:


> no mate no blend or mix nothing special just epic flavours


What flavour do you recommend? I usually like anything bar strawberry


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Towel said:


> I use this place as @jeffj has a discount code as I think he’s sponsored by them.
> 
> Works out £38 with his code, not the cheapest probably but I’d happily pay more just for a decent flavoured protein considering I have a shake daily
> 
> ...


Best flavour you’ve had?


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tricky said:


> What flavour do you recommend? I usually like anything bar strawberry


Choc brownie batter is a sure winner but my personal fav is carrot cake


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Best flavour you’ve had?


Brownie batter is my favourite but I’m boring and stick to chocolate flavoured wheys but as the lad above said Carrot cake gets raves about, my Mrs always bangs on about it


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

charlysays said:


> Just went to look at buying some whey isolate of myprotein... over a hundred quid for 5kg. Within the last year or so, looking back at my orders I was paying about 45 quid (during sale/ discount code admittedly). I thought Whey is a waste product from butter and cheese production?
> Are there any other suppliers who supply a palatable whey isolate which doesn't cost more than my car to run?
> Bulk seem just as bad... Absolute Joke, maybe it's time to just get all protein from food.


Now £267.

Hell of an increase in the time between this thread and now alone.


In before someone starts claiming it's still cheap😂


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> Now £267.
> 
> Hell of an increase in the time between this thread and now alone.
> 
> ...


You always get them on here. I get whey protein for more than half the price


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Now £267.
> 
> Hell of an increase in the time between this thread and now alone.
> 
> ...


You need to weigh it up first with bold claims like that.......


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

McDonalds French Fries have gone from 1.49 to 1.59. Absolute bullocks might


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> McDonalds French Fries have gone from 1.49 to 1.59. Absolute bullocks might


Your cover has been blown, time to recreate a new character. 

Was fun while it lasted


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Your cover has been blown, time to recreate a new character.
> 
> Was fun while it lasted


But this is my usual character. Let me guess, Ketones?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> You need to weigh it up first with bold claims like that.......


I get whey protein that's really nice 900g for £14. 5kg worth would be around £80 or so


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I get whey protein that's really nice 900g for £14. 5kg worth would be around £80 or so


There was a joke aimed at Simon and his favourite supplement member in that response


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I get whey protein that's really nice 900g for £14. 5kg worth would be around £80 or so


I use this, by far the nicest I've tasted


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> There was a joke aimed at Simon and his favourite supplement member in that response


Oh


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> I use this, by far the nicest I've tasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> I use this, by far the nicest I've tasted
> View attachment 216529


very nice even these guys have upped their prices though. i didn’t mind £39.99 but not paying over that premium or not


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Now £267.
> 
> Hell of an increase in the time between this thread and now alone.
> 
> ...


What the f*ck. I thought you was trolling with that price. Just looked on the website and it’s actually legit. That’s insane. How much has it gone up? I’m convinced I used to get 2-2.5KG for somewhere in the £30-40 price range.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> What the f*ck. I thought you was trolling with that price. Just looked on the website and it’s actually legit. That’s insane. How much has it gone up? I’m convinced I used to get 2-2.5KG for somewhere in the £30-40 price range.


Back when I was a mug and used whey it was £10 per kilo


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> What the f*ck. I thought you was trolling with that price. Just looked on the website and it’s actually legit. That’s insane. How much has it gone up? I’m convinced I used to get 2-2.5KG for somewhere in the £30-40 price range.


I know.
It's too ridiculous to be true.

But.... apparently.......cheap somehow 😂😂😂


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

*Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness*

Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.

Seems a bit too good?

Even a couple of years ago £10/kg was a decent deal.


PS can someone confirm if this is cheaper than MyProtein?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness
> 
> Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.
> 
> ...


Seen it around for ages.

Probably just not selling.

And the price increases aren't really to do with anything other than the big suppliers being robbing ****s.

That would have just been a decent deal even half way through lockdown.

May buy some. Let me know if you try it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness
> 
> Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.
> 
> ...


And yes.
MP are literally the most expensive.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> And yes.
> MP are literally the most expensive.


Is this fact?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Is this fact?


Unless someone can show me someone more expensive (without making things up, adjusting it to a pointless serving size etc😂)
Yes.

Bulk suppliers are more expensive than all the rest.
MP are the most expensive of the bulk suppliers (yes, only by a few pounds, but more is more)
😜


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Unless someone can show me someone more expensive (without making things up, adjusting it to a pointless serving size etc😂)
> Yes.
> 
> Bulk suppliers are more expensive than all the rest.
> ...


Why you do even bother with whey when you don’t even lift


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

I actually came across bodybuilding warehouse after seeing MP massively increase their prices for whey without a discount code to justify... so i thought **** MP im not using these shysters again! Like other bulk suppliers are very expensive however for the most part they usually offer 60% off codes for their products, for example see below for their whey isolates using a code as of today:









£92 for 5KG of Isolates is not "terrible", unfortunately not like it was a few years back (~£60 ish for 5KG) but prices everywhere have gone up big time over the past 12 to 18 months.

Their Isolates has a good protein content per scoop:

*Nutritional Information Per 25g Serving:*
Kcal 94
KJ 397
Protein (Dry Basis) 23.75g
Protein (As Is) 22.56g
Carbohydrates 0.25g
Sugars 0.10g
Fibre 0.00g
Fats 0.25g
of which Saturates 0.04g
Salt 0.00g


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MarkyMark said:


> I actually came across bodybuilding warehouse after seeing MP massively increase their prices for whey without a discount code to justify... so i thought **** MP im not using these shysters again! Like other bulk suppliers are very expensive however for the most part they usually offer 60% off codes for their products, for example see below for their whey isolates using a code as of today:
> 
> View attachment 216575
> 
> ...


Not terrible? It's a ****ing piss take.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> Not terrible? It's a ****ing piss take.


agree, it is if you compare it to approx 18 months ago when i could get a 5KG bag of isolates for £60 or so after discount code.

if you can provide a manufacture and source for isolates with similar macros a the BW95 isolates id be delighted.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

got this in an email from protein works






A Message From Our Founder - Protein Works


A Message From Our Founder




www.theproteinworks.com


----------

